# [WebMail] Duda sobre RoundCube (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Es posible que RoundCube Webmail o en su caso dovecot bloquee a un usuario temporalmente luego de algunos intentos fallidos de login ?

Saludos y Muchas Gracias!

----------

## opotonil

Segun parece existe un plugin "Fail2Ban" pero nunca lo he utilizado, no se que tal sera:

http://mattrude.com/projects/roundcube-fail2ban-plugin/

Y parece que con Dovecot se puede hacer algo parecido:

http://wiki.dovecot.org/HowTo/Fail2Ban

salu2.

----------

## JotaCE

Aere!!!!

----------

